
BitTorrent's Plan for 2013? Go Legit - donohoe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/30/bittorrents-plan-for-2013-go-legit/
======
mattbillenstein
Comparing BitTorrent's client users to Netflix/Hulu/Spotify subscription
customers is apples to oranges.

And historically as a company, their biggest competition is themselves - who
wants to pay money for content with DRM when they can pay nothing for the same
content without it?

